# boots too big for bindings?



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

those bindings are too small, you dont have to match a boot with the same companies binding..


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Sounds like you have the wrong size bindings for the boots your using. Be sure to check that before purchases. Purchase the larger size binding and you should be fine.
The best approach is of course trying boots with bindings at a local shop to find what works and feels best. Like buying shoes, everything feels different for each person and there is just no substitute for trying stuff before you buy it.


----------



## lesper4 (Dec 11, 2008)

ok thanks, a salomon size 9 boot i guess is too big for a ride medium (7-11) binding (ride only goes up to medium). I found some salomon bindings that should be fine Salomon Antidote Women's Snowboard Bindings - Snowboard Shop > Snowboard Bindings > Women's Snowboard Bindings i am just trying to find a store that has them so i can test fit.

i cetered the boot in the binding and centered the binding on the board.

p.s. we did try everything in person as much as we could.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

lesper4 said:


> ok thanks, a salomon size 9 boot i guess is too big for a ride medium (7-11) binding (ride only goes up to medium). I found some salomon bindings that should be fine Salomon Antidote Women's Snowboard Bindings - Snowboard Shop > Snowboard Bindings > Women's Snowboard Bindings i am just trying to find a store that has them so i can test fit.
> 
> i cetered the boot in the binding and centered the binding on the board.
> 
> p.s. we did try everything in person as much as we could.


I just thought of this. The straps should also be adjustable in length via removing a screw and lengthening out the strap length. Try that and see if it works.


----------



## lesper4 (Dec 11, 2008)

straps all work fine. doesnt change the base of the binding.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

lesper4 said:


> straps all work fine. doesnt change the base of the binding.


Is she using a female binding with her female boots?

I guess in your situation I would probably just purchase bindings from the same company. That way you know the sizing would be correct. That seems odd that a size 7-11 binding would be too narrow for a size 9 soloman boot.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

thats how sal Bidings are. Not too small


----------



## lesper4 (Dec 11, 2008)

yeah everything is female but i am going to go all salomon now, i tried the salomon grace m/l at a store and they fit much better.


----------

